# Coolnights



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone heading down to coolnights in swords tomorro?


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Heading down tomorrow but not staying. Don't know if I should go in the morning and spend the say in Dublin or just go for the show.


----------



## Larryk (Apr 24, 2009)

Did you head down after? I didn't get to see much of the show as we had a trade stand (cleancar.ie) but looked to be a decent enough crowd. A lot of northern guys down which is great to see. What did you think of the show yourselves?


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Larryk I bought Tardis and a Hexlogic pad off you. The show was great this year with the monstertrucks and stuff. Davids Celica looked well too.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Larryk said:


> Did you head down after? I didn't get to see much of the show as we had a trade stand (cleancar.ie) but looked to be a decent enough crowd. A lot of northern guys down which is great to see. What did you think of the show yourselves?


cheers dude for the applicators to waste the last 10 euro i had and didnt want to take home lol, oh and my cherry air fresh, its lushhhhhhh


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Stewerty said:


> Davids Celica looked well too.


Thankyou mate, we really did push the boat out to try lift the trophy for the 4th year but guess it didnt work out that way for us


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't stay to the end, who did get it? Was it BCS?


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea mate bcs got it


----------



## iano C (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Larry I forgot to get the pads off ya. I was thinking the bill was way to cheep lol.I was like a kid in a sweet shop I just wanted everything on your stand oh and the cheery fresh smells good enough to drink lol.Have to say that was my first time at coolnights and I liked the whole uv light thing .It looked like a lot of people put a hell of lot of hard work in to there stands and not just a few xmas lights and that.Well that's it for this year on the show side of things for me anyway .Time to try sort the really bad orange peel on the 34 which should be fun or maybe not lol.


----------



## Larryk (Apr 24, 2009)

No hassle Ian, I only spotted it here today, I had left a few pads out for you and found them here this morning  I can send them on up to you anyway no hassle.


----------



## iano C (Apr 4, 2010)

Larryk said:


> No hassle Ian, I only spotted it here today, I had left a few pads out for you and found them here this morning  I can send them on up to you anyway no hassle.


No worries I'll get them with the next order.There's a few bit I might need. I'll make a list and get on to you soon ,oh thanks for the stinger bar lol:thumbs I tried the wax and polish I got off you on a black car today and I was well pleased with the way it came up ,so more of that will be on the list :wave:


----------

